# Iphone 5 vs Galaxy s4



## Virro (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey there!

So recently I have been looking to replace my rather worn out Iphone 4. I would love some help finding the right phone for me, since I find myself out of my depth when it comes to smartphones these days.

Right now the battle is between the Iphone 5 and the Samsung Galaxy s4.

*The Galaxy+32gb micro SD card will cost me around $935

The Iphone 5 with internal 32gb will cost around $1000*

I like to listen to a lot of podcasts on the go and because of that I need the extra storage and a mere 16gb wont suffice :/

I guess I would like to hear some testimonies from some Samsung and Iphone 5 users if you are out there or maybe just some constructive feedback, that would be incredibly helpful!

Thanks in advance


----------

